# some pictures of Squabzilla



## Ed (Sep 18, 2008)

here are a few pictures of Squabzilla
the baby pigeon is 13 days old


----------



## SueC (Jun 9, 2005)

Your little baby is very cute! What color will she turn out to be?


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Beautiful youngster! I hope you enjoy your little "souvenir"!  Actually, I think you need to keep that little souvenir as a reminder of this very special little bird!

Terry


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

what color is that looking like, it looks so silverey...very pretty...he must know you well by now.......LoL!...I just read the caption.....heeeeeeee


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Cute little guy. Think it's going to be a Red Check.......I thought Silver to yesterday, but you can see the red coming in now. Pretty.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Lovebirds said:


> Cute little guy. Think it's going to be a Red Check.......I thought Silver to yesterday, but you can see the red coming in now. Pretty.


oh yea, I took a closer look, I can see the red.....oh that color is nice, I have a red check fig and he is so pretty.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

TAWhatley said:


> Beautiful youngster! I hope you enjoy your little "souvenir"!  Actually, I think you need to keep that little souvenir as a reminder of this very special little bird!
> 
> Terry


That's a VERY nice looking souvenir too!! PERFECT!
You could frame it and hang it on the wall..............LOL....in the KITCHEN.........wife should LUV that!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2009)

i agree its starting to look like a red check there ,guess we will see to what extend soon enuf


----------



## risingstarfans (Sep 13, 2008)

LokotaLoft said:


> i agree its starting to look like a red check there ,guess we will see to what extend soon enuf


Spread ash red, definately. No bars, no checks, very often red lacing more pronounced in baby feather, often lost after the juvenile molt.

Checkers always appear very early in the nest.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Pretty baby.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

risingstarfans said:


> Spread ash red, definately. No bars, no checks, very often red lacing more pronounced in baby feather, often lost after the juvenile molt.
> 
> Checkers always appear very early in the nest.


like this one?

http://www.slobberknockerlofts.com/color_chart/red_check.JPG


----------



## Rooster2312 (Mar 8, 2006)

Cute little one Ed! Great pics too! 

Lindi


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

She is very pretty.


----------

